# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  T post puller

## katy

This puller allows one to pull T posts with the wire still attached to the post. It also pulls really stubborn posts.

----------

Andyt (Jul 27, 2019),

Jon (Jul 26, 2019),

metric_taper (Jul 26, 2019),

rlm98253 (Jul 26, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 26, 2019),

UncleBob (Jul 28, 2019)

----------


## metric_taper

I would like to see the puller showing more detail, as the top is cut off in this photo. It looks like there is some alignment feature that captures the vertical "T" member. 
I'm in need of this tool myself with replacing the steel posts with wood rectangular cross section treated posts.

----------

clydeman (Jul 26, 2019)

----------


## katy

Will get and post a couple more pictures of the tool itself.

----------

bobx (Jul 27, 2019)

----------


## Crusty

We always used a Hi-Lift jack and a short length of chain on the farm for pulling whatever needed pulling out of the ground.

----------


## katy

I tried a hi-lift jack, but working by myself it was a no-go.
The '"legs" are 1/4" X 1-1/2" and the upright is 3" channel with 2 small pieces of 3/4" angle stuck on for stability, all just some pieces I had.
Here's some more pictures:

----------

metric_taper (Jul 28, 2019),

UncleBob (Jul 28, 2019),

volodar (Jul 27, 2019)

----------


## olefella

> This puller allows one to pull T posts with the wire still attached to the post. It also pulls really stubborn posts.



There are many solutions on the web, I havent seen this one. Ill make one - I like it because it will fit anywhere on a post, slide down as needed, and the jack is easy to carry. Currently I have a bit of chain, a shackle for the wire hole and then lever the post out with a long bar and a fulcrum. Or use the tractor hydraulic lift. Both a bit cumbersome.

----------


## katy

Don't forget that you might need a piece of 2X4 or something else to prevent the jack from sinking. You can barely see it in the first picture.

----------


## Tooler2

I use a sling and lift with a front loader, with two people it goes very fast.
Rob

----------


## DIYer

Thanks katy! We've added your T Post Puller to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: katy's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















T Post Puller
 by katy

tags:
puller, bottle jack

----------

